# ATTN: ATL area people



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Guys-
Nathan (BussardNR) from Maryland is going to be in town this coming weekend. Marissa has been out of town for a while, but I spoke with her yesterday and she would like to have a get-together at her place this coming Sunday, July 12th. Anyone is welcome to come. We were thinking afternoon would be best, but if anyone has time restraints, please make a suggestion. Let me know if you need directions to her house. She lives near Fernbank.

Crystal

[email protected]


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

wish I had more notice  I've been wanting to make a visit.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Awww. Scott, you are always more than welcome to come for a visit. I'm sure if you just let us know when you plan on coming, we will all plan on getting together. 


Crystal


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks you guys are so nice! I spent the day windsurfing  I look a bit like a man creek from all the sun  hope you all had a good time. Just keep me posted when you are planning a get together


----------

